# house wrecker ?



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.decware.com/newsite/mainmenu.htm?/newsite/caraudio.htm&intro


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

I've built a couple of those using PA 15's from MCM. They absolutely destroy.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Whats the question OP you have?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Whats the question OP you have?




Yoda, is that you?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow sounds interesting... might have to build that one day.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> Yoda, is that you?


lol. OP not OB....oh wise one


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> Yoda, is that you?


ROFL  

I thought someone might be interested in it ! , Meglomaniac


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah I seen them designs before. I really want to make the Wicked One when i get my own place and use it as coffe table like in photo


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i like the WO32! that thing looks crazy.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

tcguy85 said:


> i like the WO32! that thing looks crazy.


tcyguy85,

My thoughts were, that is small enough to work in a suv or wherever  

The first W.O. was dual bandpass enclosures, the WO32 was smaller and more coupled with it's dual expanding passages to the air, if you will.

My old boss, Mark , made a 1/3 size W.O. with MB Quarts mids in it, he said it got loud !


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

^intersting!


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

While it may sound cheap of my not to want to pay $10 to just see the plans... since I have no idea whether I want to build it or not... anyone have the plans for it that would let me take a peek? the home wrecker specifically, as I have two 15" 100 Db eff. bass guitar / PA drivers I have sitting around. Seem like they'd be a nice match XD


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Kahooli said:


> While it may sound cheap of my not to want to pay $10 to just see the plans... since I have no idea whether I want to build it or not... anyone have the plans for it that would let me take a peek? the home wrecker specifically, as I have two 15" 100 Db eff. bass guitar / PA drivers I have sitting around. Seem like they'd be a nice match XD


even when you buy the plans they dont just give you set plans, they give you instructions to help make it work for your needs. they take you step by step and you have to do some math on your side in order to get a nice turn out. Cause look at the Wicked One plans(they are free now) you'll see what I mean.


----------

